# Wie installiere ich mit dem grafischen installer, dringend

## tux99

Hallo, 

ich möchte gerne das System mit dem grafischen Installer installieren, da es bei mir noch nie manuell geklappt hat, obwohl ich es schon seit 4 Wochen ununterbrochen probiere.

Wer kann mir helfen bitte, will unbedingt gentoo linux haben.

Gibt es denn auch eine deutsche Anleitung dazu. Das englische is mir zu kompliziert

----------

## bmuskalla

also wenn du es seit wochen versuchst bist du bestimmt schonmal auf die idee gekommen mal unter docs bei gentoo.org zu schauen und auf "deutsch" zu klicken...

dann kommst du nÃ¤mlich da raus: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/2005.1/handbook-x86.xml

viel spass  :Smile: 

----------

## tux99

ich habe das handbuch schon zig mal durchgelesen es klappt ja auch bis zum bootloader und dann bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz oder grub oder lilo wird angezeigt startet aber nicht , zeigt auch keine Fehlermeldung hab es auf drei Rechnern schon zig mal versucht des wegen will ich ja den grafischen installer ausprobieren mit dem klappt es bestimmt, wenn nicht Versuch wird es wert sein.

----------

## Lenz

Wahrscheinlich hast Du einen Fehler in der grub.conf.

----------

## samsonus

@tux99 

vielleicht solltest du uns mal die grub.conf zeigen. ich kenne den installer zwar nicht, aber da wirst du sicherlich auch die ein oder andere angabe machen müssen. 

ich hatte beim ersten installieren auch ein problem mit der grub.conf, und es ht ein bisschen gedauert, bis ich dahinter kam  :Wink: 

also nicht verzweifeln ...

----------

## musv

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich möchte gerne das System mit dem grafischen Installer installieren, da es bei mir noch nie manuell geklappt hat, obwohl ich es schon seit 4 Wochen ununterbrochen probiere.
> 
> 

 

Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, daß gentoo evtl. doch nicht das Richtige für Dich sein könnte? Ich hab desletztens mal bei 'ne Bekannten ein Suse9.3 installiert. Suse hat 'nen richtig guten Installer, dazu diverse Assistenten (also ganz wie Windows). Dort klickst du mehr oder weniger immer auf weiter, hast alles im System, was du brauchen könntest. Und der Bootloader installiert sich auch von selber. Der erkennt sogar Dein Windows automatisch. 

Also, wenn du trotz deutschem Gentoo-Handbuch seit 4 Wochen immer scheiterst (weiß ja nicht wieviele Versuche das waren), würde ich Dir zu Suse, Fedora & Co. raten. Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint. Aber meiner Meinung nach ist der grafische Installer überflüssig oder sollte max. dafür verwendet werden, wenn man selber zu faul ist, die paar Kommandos (man braucht ja bekanntlich nur 3 zum Installieren von Gentoo  :Smile: ) selber einzutippen. 

Die Wartung von Gentoo besteht aus mehr als nur dem Bootloader. D.h. wenn du daran scheiterst, wirst du zwangsläufig auch eine ganze Menge Probleme mit den Unmengen an Config-Dateien bekommen, die du später noch zu editieren hast.

PS: Nur für die Neugierde. Du probierst das permanent seit 4 Wochen auf 3 Rechnern. Hast du mal mitgezählt, wieviele verschiedene Änderungen du in der grub.conf gemacht hast? 

(1x booten, scheitern, Gentoo-Installer-CD booten: 5 min

1x grub.conf editieren, Handbuch aufrufen und "lesen": 5 min

= 10 min = 6 Versuche/Stunde x 24 Stunden x 28 Tage x 3 Rechner = 12096 Versuche - krass    :Cool: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *musv wrote:*   

> ... (man braucht ja bekanntlich nur 3 zum Installieren von Gentoo )...

 

Irgendwie halte ich das jetzt gerade mal für eine etwas sehr optimistische Aussage *g* - selbst wenn du mehrere Kommandos+'&&' in einer KommandoZEILE als ein Kommando ansiehst.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## musv

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-373466-highlight-.html

----------

## think4urs11

*urgs*

trotzdem - erstens fehlt da einiges und zweitens klappt die Befehlsverkettung nicht durch den chroot hindurch (imho)

wenn schon dann bitte vollständig   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> ich möchte gerne das System mit dem grafischen Installer installieren, da es bei mir noch nie manuell geklappt hat, obwohl ich es schon seit 4 Wochen ununterbrochen probiere.
> 
> Wer kann mir helfen bitte, will unbedingt gentoo linux haben.
> ...

 

Sorry, aber wenn du die console Installation nicht schaffst, denke ich, dass du ebenfalls mit der Demo Version der graphischen Installation scheitern wirst, Das jetztige Install ist nur eine Demo Version und funktioniert nicht immer (gab's schon hier einige Threads darüber) und ich denke, es gibt (bis jetzt) keine deustche Version der graphischen Installation, was für dich ein Handicap ist.

Ich rate dich, dass du lieber das Handbuch genau liest und wenn es nicht nicht klappt, dann bist du noch nicht reif für Gentoo und solltest Erfahrung mit anderen einfachen Distributionen sammeln, bevor du dich für Gentoo entscheidest.

----------

## tux99

hallo,

danke für die vielen, netten Antworten.

Ich bin mir sicher das gentoo das richtige linux ist da ich immer die aktuellsten Programmversionen haben möchte und alles selbst anpassen und einstellen möchte.

Die installation ist ja nicht schwer, das sag ich ja nicht, allerdings bin ich genau 1 zu 1 nach dem Handbich vorgegangen auch die grub Einstellung 1 zu 1 wie im Handbuch.

ich denke wenn das ding erst mal installiert ist, schaff ich das auch.

Mir ist aber auch aufgefallen das einige Befehlsketten im Handbuch Fehler aufweisen,  die habe ich aber gott sei dank  dann doch richtig anwenden können.

kann mir vielleicht jemand bitte eine richtige grub einstellung hier posten, da ich mir sicherbin das es nur am grub liegt, die anderen sachen habe ich richtig einggeben und es ist auch kein Fehler aufgetreten.

Danke im Voraus

----------

## tux99

noch eine Frage habt ihr euer gentoo immer genau nach dem Handbuch installiert?

Wenn ja müsste euch ja das eine oder andere Mal auch aufgeffallen sein das es nicht immer funktioniert, oder habt ihr es ein wenig verändert?

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

Warun verwendest du nich mal spaßeshalber lilo, wenn du anduerntam grub scheiterst. Ist ja auch im Handbuch documentiert! Du kannst ja zu einem späteren zeitpunkt mal den grub ausprobieren.

----------

## _hephaistos_

1) sag mal, welche fehler auftreten

2) sende diese an die doku entwickler (aber frag lieber hier vorher ob das wirklich fehler sind...)

----------

## SinoTech

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> noch eine Frage habt ihr euer gentoo immer genau nach dem Handbuch installiert?
> 
> Wenn ja müsste euch ja das eine oder andere Mal auch aufgeffallen sein das es nicht immer funktioniert, oder habt ihr es ein wenig verändert?

 

1. Nur blind abtippen führt früher oder später zu einem Fehler. Denn ...

2. befindet sich bei dir die root  (boot / swap) Partition evtl. auf einem anderen Teil der Festplatte (Also statt "hda1" für Boot hast zu Beispielsweise "hda2" oder so) und ...

3. Wird sich der Kernelname, der in der Anleitung in der grub.conf angegeben wird, von deinem wahrscheinlich unterscheiden.

4. Gibt evtl. noch ein paar Änderungen (Die aber normal alle so trivial sind, das nicht jedesmal die Doku umgeschrieben wird)

Also lesen, denken und dann tippen. Bei Fragen kannst du dich gerne an uns wenden. Aber dann bitte ...

- Die drei genannten Schritte vorher ausgeführt haben (1. lesen, 2. denken, 3. tippen/ausprobieren) )

- Eine möglichst genaue  Fehlerbeschreibung (evtl. mit Fehlermeldung)

- Nach Möglichkeit die betreffende Konfigurationsdatei (In deinem Fall Beispielsweise die "/etc/grub/grub.conf") gleich posten.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## amne

1) Bei dem Installer handelt es sich um eine Alphaversion, die von erfahrenen Benutzern getestet werden soll, Voraussetzung dafür ist, das man mit der "normalen" Installation vertraut ist.

2) Wenn man jetzt einmal 1) ausser Acht lässt: Ohne genaue Problembeschreibung kann dir keiner helfen. Also her mit der Fehlermeldung.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tux99

ich setzt das System nochmal auf.

Eine Frage aber noch, welche Version sollte man benutzen die 2005.0 oder 2005.1?

Was sind da genau die Unterschiede: Erkennt die neuere Version die Hardware besser? , oder ist es doch ratsam die ältere zu verwenden, weil sie ausgereifter ist?

----------

## SinoTech

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> ich setzt das System nochmal auf.
> 
> Eine Frage aber noch, welche Version sollte man benutzen die 2005.0 oder 2005.1?
> 
> Was sind da genau die Unterschiede: Erkennt die neuere Version die Hardware besser? , oder ist es doch ratsam die ältere zu verwenden, weil sie ausgereifter ist?

 

Im Grunde genommen ist es egal welche CD du nimmst (Kannst auch mit Knoppix booten wenn du willst). Wichtig ist nur das du nach dem booten eine funktionierende Shell hast und einen Internetzugang (Und die gängige Hardware sollte von jeder Halbwegs aktuellen LiveCD erkannt werden). Nach der Installation wirsd du nicht mehr merken von welcher CD aus du gebootet hast.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> ich setzt das System nochmal auf.
> 
> Eine Frage aber noch, welche Version sollte man benutzen die 2005.0 oder 2005.1?
> 
> Was sind da genau die Unterschiede: Erkennt die neuere Version die Hardware besser? , oder ist es doch ratsam die ältere zu verwenden, weil sie ausgereifter ist?

 

Ich würde dringend empfehlen, die Doku !genau! zu lesen, solche Sachen werden dort erklärt. Ansosnten wirst du Gentoo nie installieren können. (ich denke immer noch, du solltest zuerst Erfahrung mit anderen einfacheren Distros sammeln, bevor du Gentoo versuchst)

----------

## tux99

Die sache war ein fach die das unter 2005.0 die Netzwerkkarte gefunden wurde und unter 2005.1 nicht obwohl es neuer ist, deswegen die Frage

Ich mache schon seit mehr als 7 Jahren mit Linux rum, die anderen Distris sind meiner meinung alle schrott, ich bin schon davon überzeugt das Gentoo das richtige Konzept hat, allerdings ist das so ne sache mit der installation.

Ich denke wenn man alles nach Handbuch macht, sollte eigendlich nichts schief gehen, bei mir kalppts nur nicht, obwohl ich doch alles richtig eingebe.

----------

## pablo_supertux

2005.1 hat neben aktuellere Versionen von gcc/glibc auch ein neues Profile, mehr nicht. Nach einer Installation ist das Sytsem ehe sowieso am aktuellsten.

Du musst natürlich die livecd nehmen, die am besten bei dir funktioniert.

Und bitte, bleib bei einem einzelnen Thread, all deine Threads haben sowieso nur ein einziges Thema.

----------

## tux99

ok werd ich machen

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi tux99,

warum installierst du eingentlich so oft und immer wieder von vorne? Wenn du wie die anderen

schon gesagt haben die Doku durchgehst und Schritt für Schritt alles machst -- nicht nur die Kommandos eingeben sondern auch den Text drumherum lesen !! -- 

kannst du nichts falsch machen. Ich denke der Fehler liegt bei dir in der fstab oder in der

grub.conf. Da macht jeder Anfänger Fehler rein. Du hast zwar deine Konfig-Files nicht

gepostet aber ich könnte meinen A**** verwetten das du das drin stehen hast ->

fstab

```
/dev/BOOT /boot ....

/dev/ROOT /       ....

/dev/SWAP none ....
```

habe ich auch erst übersehen... Deswegen genau alles kontollieren und wenn es sein muß 10 mal...

Das ist aber immer noch besser als ständig neu anzufangen und die gleichen Fehler zu machen   :Very Happy:  .

Zu Grub hier reicht ein Tippfehler und die ganze Sache funktioniert nicht... Schau dir mal das an -> Grub Fehlerbehebung

Auch ein kleiner netter Fehler hat große Auswirkungen wenn man z.B.

```
titel=Gentoo
```

 anstatt 

```
title=Gentoo
```

 schreibt...

usw. deswegen am besten diese Files posten und dann kann man sehen wo es hängt.

Ansonsten noch viel Erfolg   :Cool:  .

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## SinoTech

Ausserdem ist es nicht nötig bei einem Fehler wieder alles komplett von vorne zu beginnen. Man sucht sich einfach einen Punkt, bei dem man sich sicher ist das bis dorthin alles richtig ist, und setzt dort dann wieder an.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## De Beukelaer

Selbst wenn du in deiner Grub.conf alles richtig gemacht hast gibt es da noch etwas was mit Grub schief gehen kann. Bei manchen Grafikkarten stört (komischer Weise) die Hintergrundgrafik. Um die weg zu bekommen könntest du mal probieren die Zeile 

```
splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

rauszunehmen (aus der grub.conf).

Die könnte dann ca. so aussehen (vielleicht hilft's ja):

```
cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 5

title=Hallihallo

root (hd0,0) *3*

kernel /*1* root=*2* 

```

wobei: 

*1* ist wie dein Kernel unter /boot/ heißt (müsstest du da hinkopiert haben bei der Installation), also z.B. Kernel-2.6.12

*2* das Device wo dein Linux installiert ist. z.B. /dev/hda3

*3* hd0,0 heißt, das der Kernel auf der ersten Festplatte auf der ersten Partition liegt. Also /dev/hda1. für /dev/hda2 wäre es z.B. hd0,1 u.s.w.

----------

